# Why does underwear come in a resealable bag?



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got some new underwear this weekend and it is in a bag similar to shredded cheese. You rip the top off and you can get the underwear out but there is a ziploc-like zipper on it.

There is no way I am taking a sandwich to work in a bag with a picture of a guy in his underwear on it.

Why?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

No guts, No glory. My wife would use the bag just to get a rise out of the other nurses in the ER. Those women can make a sailor blush.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Might just be a way to show how much a "manly-man" you REALLY are. 
Bill


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> No guts, No glory. My wife would use the bag just to get a rise out of the other nurses in the ER. Those women can make a sailor blush.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Considering how many "little sailors" they have seen I can just imagine. A friends girlfriend is an ER nurse and he tells me all the things she tells him about the things people have put in places that they shouldn''t have.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Perhaps the re-sealable bag should be kept in the "first-aid" kit.
For when one has a traumatic near-accident, like a router bit escaping it's collet….
The bag would be useful for when one needs to "change" their drawers!!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

First, congratulations on the new undies! I hope that you enjoy them.

At my work office, people sometimes share goodies by leaving them on the table in the coffee room. It would be fun to put out some snacks in one of those bags and see how it goes.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> First, congratulations on the new undies! I hope that you enjoy them.
> 
> At my work office, people sometimes share goodies by leaving them on the table in the coffee room. It would be fun to put out some snacks in one of those bags and see how it goes.
> 
> - ChuckV


LoL thanks for the idea!


----------

